# BG2 - Festung der de` Arnise



## ZiegenPaeter (19. April 2005)

Ich bin gerade in der o.g. Festung, habe den Flegel schon zusammengebaut und muss mich jetz gegen so einen Riesen Eisengolem behaupten... Ich habs gestern Abend aber nicht geschafft, ohne das einer von mir stirbt... Ich habe leider keine Wiederbelebung dabei   

Jetz wollt ich gern wissen welche Waffen, Zauber etc gegen diesen Golem am wirksamsten sind 

Ich habe in der Party: 
-Ich (Hexenmeister)
-Minsk
-Jaheira
-Aerie
-Anomen
-Yoshimo

Wäre auch nett wenn ihr mir sagen könntet ob die Party so passt, oder wen ich am besten mitnehmen sollte  
danke


----------



## Rinderteufel (19. April 2005)

Der Eisengolem ist sehr hart! Den kann man imho nur mit Waffen +3 treffen (also z.B. der Flegel der Zeitalter). Du soltets also zusehen, dass du wenigstens drei Leute mit so einer Waffe hast (vorzugsweise natürlich Leute, die auch kräftig zuhauen, bei dir dann wohl Minsk und Anomen). Mit genügend Heiltränken und Heilzaubern (der ist gegen fast alle Zauber immun, glaube ich) sollte der dann durchaus zu schaffen sein. Besiegen musst du ihn aber nicht. Du kannst auch Hast auf einen Charakter zaubern und dann alle Gegenstände aus den Statuen nehmen. Der Eisengolem wird dann böse und greift dich an, aber der passt nicht durch die Tür. Wenn die Quest erledigt, die Burg also befreit ist, dann ist der Golem eh weg, die Gegenstände in den Statuen (sofern du sie nicht mitgenommen hast) aber auch.

Deine Truppe finde ich im Übrigen nicht gut. Du hast einen Hexenmeister und mit Aerie auch eine Magierin. Aerie ist außerdem Kleriker, aber Heilfähigkeiten hast du auch mit Jaheira und Anomen.
Ergo solltest du Aerie rausschmeißen und stattdessen noch einen ordentlichen Kämpfer dazuholen (Mazzy, Keldorn [ beide gut] oder Korgan [böse]).


----------



## Herbboy (19. April 2005)

Rinderteufel am 19.04.2005 15:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Eisengolem ist sehr hart! Den kann man imho nur mit Waffen +3 treffen (also z.B. der Flegel der Zeitalter). Du soltets also zusehen, dass du wenigstens drei Leute mit so einer Waffe hast (vorzugsweise natürlich Leute, die auch kräftig zuhauen, bei dir dann wohl Minsk und Anomen). Mit genügend Heiltränken und Heilzaubern (der ist gegen fast alle Zauber immun, glaube ich) sollte der dann durchaus zu schaffen sein. Besiegen musst du ihn aber nicht. Du kannst auch Hast auf einen Charakter zaubern und dann alle Gegenstände aus den Statuen nehmen. Der Eisengolem wird dann böse und greift dich an, aber der passt nicht durch die Tür. Wenn die Quest erledigt, die Burg also befreit ist, dann ist der Golem eh weg, die Gegenstände in den Statuen (sofern du sie nicht mitgenommen hast) aber auch.
> 
> Deine Truppe finde ich im Übrigen nicht gut. Du hast einen Hexenmeister und mit Aerie auch eine Magierin. Aerie ist außerdem Kleriker, aber Heilfähigkeiten hast du auch mit Jaheira und Anomen.
> Ergo solltest du Aerie rausschmeißen und stattdessen noch einen ordentlichen Kämpfer dazuholen (Mazzy, Keldorn [ beide gut] oder Korgan [böse]).


also, zwei hexer/zauberer finde ich o.k., aber da fehlt trotzdem noch ein guter kämpfer. ich würd eher jeheira rausschmeissen, die nervt eh   nee, Anomen wäre bei mir erste wahl für nen rausschmiss.

zur frage: ich hab die golems da erst viel später angegriffen, bei der befreiung der festung hab ich den saal mit dem golems mal schön bleiben lassen. AFAIK kannst du mit nem guten dieb die gegenstände auch unbemerkt klauen, bin aber nicht mehr sicher.


----------



## ork1234 (19. April 2005)

Also wenn du sie alle einzeln mit "Angriff erzwinge" angreifst sind die kein Problem. Dann nur nur etwas Glück und die Golems sind Geschichte!


----------



## Rinderteufel (19. April 2005)

Herbboy am 19.04.2005 16:05 schrieb:
			
		

> also, zwei hexer/zauberer finde ich o.k., aber da fehlt trotzdem noch ein guter kämpfer. ich würd eher jeheira rausschmeissen, die nervt eh   nee, Anomen wäre bei mir erste wahl für nen rausschmiss.
> 
> zur frage: ich hab die golems da erst viel später angegriffen, bei der befreiung der festung hab ich den saal mit dem golems mal schön bleiben lassen. AFAIK kannst du mit nem guten dieb die gegenstände auch unbemerkt klauen, bin aber nicht mehr sicher.



Was habt ihr alle gegen Anomen? 
Mit 'nem ordentlichen Schild und dem Streitkolben der Zerschlagung oder dem Flegel der Zeitalter ist der doch richtig stark. Außerdem würdest du dann nur einen guten Kämpfer durch einen sehr guten Kämpfer ersetzen.^^ Dann schon eher Jaheira, die als Kämpferin nur mittelmäßig ist und mit ihren Zauberern Anomen nicht das Wasser reichen kann. Wenn er Minsk, Keldorn (wäre mein Favorit von den oben genannten) und Anomen hätte, könnte er wirklich Jaheira rausschmeißen. Aerie wäre dann wohl wirklich besser als zweite Heilerin und Zauberin.
Dass man die Dinger auch klauen kann, hab ich schon gesagt. 
Edit: Und wie gesagt. Die Golems MÜSSEN vor Abschluss der Quest angegriffen werden, sonst sind sie weg und die Gegenstände auch.


----------



## Herbboy (19. April 2005)

Rinderteufel am 19.04.2005 16:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 19.04.2005 16:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ich mag den kerl halt nicht...


----------



## Bonez (19. April 2005)

Der Golem ist im Prinzip ganz easy, wenn du Liarcor (Zweihänder +3 aus der Kanalisation unter der Kupferkrone) dabei hast.  Der Golem ist nämlich so fett, dass er nicht durch die Tür passt.  Also ihn zur Tür locken, wo er stehen bleibt und dann mit dem Zweihänder anttackieren (ich nehm dafür immer Minsk, wenn mein HC keine Zweihänder beherscht), weil mit dem Zweihändigen Schwert hat man nen größere Reichweite als der Golem und der kann einem nichs tun, aussser diese giftigen wolken... 

Wenn du die Waffe net hast, würde ich vorher alle kleinen Golems töten und dann mit den Gegenständen abhauen, weil so is der Golem echt ehftig, weil den nur +3 Waffen überhuapt was tun und der selber auch ordentlich austeilt!


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (19. April 2005)

ALso, die anderen GOlems sind schon weg, bleibt nur der Fette, Minsk hab ich so nen Hammer gegeben ich glaub +2 oder +3, und +4gegen Riesenartige (?) Müsste ja klappen ^^ oder?
Aerie is aber irgendwie so schwächlich .... Kann ich doch nachher gegen edwin Tauschen oder?

Bester Kämpfer? Minsk? der Böse Zwerg? Keldorn? (bekommt der nachher nicht mit Anomen stress?)


----------



## Rinderteufel (19. April 2005)

ZiegenPaeter am 19.04.2005 17:07 schrieb:
			
		

> ALso, die anderen GOlems sind schon weg, bleibt nur der Fette, Minsk hab ich so nen Hammer gegeben ich glaub +2 oder +3, und +4gegen Riesenartige (?) Müsste ja klappen ^^ oder?



Musst du nachgucken.^^ Würde aber mal denken, dass der Bonusschaden nur gegen Ettins und Riesen (Feuerriesen und so) gilt. Der Eisengolem ist zwar riesig, aber kein Riese. 



> Aerie is aber irgendwie so schwächlich .... Kann ich doch nachher gegen edwin Tauschen oder?]
> 
> Bester Kämpfer? Minsk? der Böse Zwerg? Keldorn? (bekommt der nachher nicht mit Anomen stress?)



Na ja, Edwin und Korgan sind böse. Wenn du und deine Truppe gut seid und ihr auch immer gute taten vollbringt, dann kann das schon ins Auge gehen. Gibt 'ne Menge netter Dialoge in dem Fall (gerade beim Zyniker Edwyn), aber auch die Gefahr, dass die irgendwann einfach deine Gruppe verlassen.


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (19. April 2005)

Rinderteufel am 19.04.2005 17:11 schrieb:
			
		

> ZiegenPaeter am 19.04.2005 17:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab ihn besigt ^^ war doch ganz easy, musste nur die waffen dort stibitzen dann gings!

Da ich neutral bin, mach ich das immer so abgewogen mit den guten und schlechten Taten hrhrhr


----------



## Stiller_Meister (21. April 2005)

ZiegenPaeter am 19.04.2005 17:07 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Keldorn? (bekommt der nachher nicht mit Anomen stress?)


nur wenn du nachher der rache seines Vaters zulässt und ihr den Kerl eine draufhaut. Dann wird er kein Ritter und bei mir haben sich die beiden (Keldorn und Anomen) immer selber angegriffen, sodass ich nachner Zeit neuanfangen musste, da die sich andauernd bekämpft hatten und ich immer nur mit einem Savegame spiele!^^


----------



## LordD (21. April 2005)

Stiller_Meister am 21.04.2005 17:24 schrieb:
			
		

> ZiegenPaeter am 19.04.2005 17:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




dann kickt man keldorn doch vor dem ereignis  aber man sollte anomen sowieso 
davon abhalten der kriegt  als "Sir" einen dicken WE bonus


----------



## Parcival2 (22. April 2005)

ZiegenPaeter am 19.04.2005 09:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin gerade in der o.g. Festung, habe den Flegel schon zusammengebaut und muss mich jetz gegen so einen Riesen Eisengolem behaupten... Ich habs gestern Abend aber nicht geschafft, ohne das einer von mir stirbt... Ich habe leider keine Wiederbelebung dabei
> 
> Jetz wollt ich gern wissen welche Waffen, Zauber etc gegen diesen Golem am wirksamsten sind
> 
> ...



Du hast doch Yoshimo dabei, der kann doch max. 6 Spezial-Fallen legen. Ich würde die zwischen den Eingang zum Raum und dem Golem auslegen und dann alle Chars zum Eingang zurückziehen und mit dem Dieb und einem Eil-Trank das Versteck plündern und mich schnell aus dem Staub machen. Sollte der Golem die Fallen überleben, dann gib ihm mit den +3 Waffen den Rest...


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (22. April 2005)

Parcival2 am 22.04.2005 08:12 schrieb:
			
		

> ZiegenPaeter am 19.04.2005 09:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke  Is aber shcon Überholt 

Bin jetz schon etwas weiter 

Ich hab jetz dabei:
Ich (Hexenmeister)
Minsk
Anomen (leider hab ich nicht gewusst das ich ihn abhalten muss, und hab zugestimmt den Kerl, der seine Schwester ermordet hat, zu killen)
Yoshimo (obwohl der irgendwie nix draufhat. Aber ich brauch nen Dieb)
Aerie
Korgan

Wen würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## Stiller_Meister (23. April 2005)

ZiegenPaeter am 22.04.2005 09:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Parcival2 am 22.04.2005 08:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, kommt drauf an! Hast du das schon einmal durchgespielt? Wenn ja mit welchen Charakteren?
Wenn nein würde ich Aerie raußschmeißen (ist IMO als "Mischlingsklasse" Kleriker/Magier nicht so doll, vor allen Dingen aber bist du schon Zauberer, da würds nen Kämpfer mehr bringen) und würde Jaheira  reinehmen, ist zwar auch eine "Mischlingsklasse", aber die hat einige gute Quests und redet oft mit dir, macht viel Atmosphäre aus!
Wenn du gerne schwarzen Humor magst, dann schmeiß Aerie erst später raus und nimm Edwin mit rein, der Kerl ist cool. Außerdem hat der später nen lustigen Quest...  
Hab gehört Jan Jansen soll voll lustig sein, ist aber nur Dieb/Illusionist und wenn dir Yoshimo schon zu schwach ist.... 


So long


----------



## Rinderteufel (23. April 2005)

Stiller_Meister am 23.04.2005 11:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab gehört Jan Jansen soll voll lustig sein, ist aber nur Dieb/Illusionist und wenn dir Yoshimo schon zu schwach ist....
> 
> 
> So long



Reicht aber völlig aus. Ich habe keine Truhe und keine Falle gehabt, die Jansen nicht geknackt bzw. gefunden und entschärft hätte.


----------



## Stiller_Meister (23. April 2005)

Rinderteufel am 23.04.2005 12:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Stiller_Meister am 23.04.2005 11:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmm, ist der denn wirklich so witzig wie alle sagen?


----------



## Rinderteufel (23. April 2005)

Stiller_Meister am 23.04.2005 17:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Rinderteufel am 23.04.2005 12:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich fand den sehr cool. Hat immer recht witzige Anekdoten erzählt. Bei den Dialogen ist es vor allem mit Minsk immer ganz lustig, weil Jansen immer Minsk's Hamster Boo klauen will.^^


----------



## Stiller_Meister (23. April 2005)

Hilf mir mal wer! Ich hab heute neu angefangen und wollte diesmal ne böse Gruppe durchspielen. Also hab ich mir nen neutralen Hexenmeister erschaffen und bin nun fast mit dem ersten Dungeon durch. Doch nun frag ich mich ob die böse Seite wirklich so tolll ist. Wollte dann ne Party mit Korgan, Jan Jansen und der Viconia(oder wie auch immer) machen. Aber dann wären wir nur 4, worunter die Atmo schon leidet, und dann hab ich gehört dass böse in BG2 garnicht so witzig ist.

Macht ihr mal Vorschläge wie ihrs machen würdet, bzw. wie ihrs gemacht habt und welche Erfahrungen ihr gemacht habt!

Danke 

Stiller-Meister


P.S: Warum funzt meine Signatur nie?


----------



## Rinderteufel (23. April 2005)

^Tja, die Bösen sind schwieriger, sagen wir es mal so. Es gibt nicht so viele Charaktere und oft sind die Questbelohnungen schlechter (wenn es überhaupt welche gibt, so muss man viele Quests dann doch auf dem guten Weg lösen).
Wenn man mi den Bösen spielt, sollte man imho einen ordentlichen Kämpfer erstellen. Bei den Magiern sind die Bösen mit Edwin ja schon sehr gut besetzt (Intelligenz 1, aber sie haben mit Korgan nur einen ordentliche Kämpfer. Jaheira ist neutral, kann also auch genommen werden und dann wäre da noch Viconia zum Kämpfen. Nicht gerade viel.

Meine böse Truppe sah so aus:
Ich (Kämpfer)
Korgan
Viconia
Jaheira
Jan Jansen
Edwin

Edit: Du weißt, dass die Signaturen erst im Profil eingestellt werden müssen? Maximale Zeichenanzahl evtl. überschritten?


----------



## Stiller_Meister (23. April 2005)

Rinderteufel am 23.04.2005 21:18 schrieb:
			
		

> ^Tja, die Bösen sind schwieriger, sagen wir es mal so. Es gibt nicht so viele Charaktere und oft sind die Questbelohnungen schlechter (wenn es überhaupt welche gibt, so muss man viele Quests dann doch auf dem guten Weg lösen).
> Wenn man mi den Bösen spielt, sollte man imho einen ordentlichen Kämpfer erstellen. Bei den Magiern sind die Bösen mit Edwin ja schon sehr gut besetzt (Intelligenz 1, aber sie haben mit Korgan nur einen ordentliche Kämpfer. Jaheira ist neutral, kann also auch genommen werden und dann wäre da noch Viconia zum Kämpfen. Nicht gerade viel.
> 
> Meine böse Truppe sah so aus:
> ...


Schaunmer mal wie ichs mach, bin ja schon ein Mage......
Aber mal wieder BG2 zu spielen, und einfach nur die Menü Melodie zu hören, herrlich..... 
Das erinnert mich an die Zeit, wo ich PC Verbot bekommen hatte und bis dahin den Lord Firkaarg(so hieß er doch?) nicht geschafft hatte. Dann bin ich jeden Tag (auch in der Woche(man war ich süchtig^^)) so um 4-5Uhr aufgestanden und hab BG2 gezockt. Und dann am Samstag morgen hatte ich ihn, und Carsomyr......... man, das war glaube ich das geilste Gefühl bei BG2!!!! 


Zu meiner Sig..... die erscheint meist, wenn ich meinen Text bearbeitet hab. Ich probiers jetzt mal....


Edit: Test
Edit²: Seht ihr, jetzt funzt es, was ist das?


----------



## Solon25 (24. April 2005)

Rinderteufel am 23.04.2005 19:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fand den sehr cool. Hat immer recht witzige Anekdoten erzählt. Bei den Dialogen ist es vor allem mit Minsk immer ganz lustig, weil Jansen immer Minsk's Hamster Boo klauen will.^^


Wozu ist der Kampfhamster ^^ eigentlich gut? Er ist im Gegenstandsmenü, ist aber dann im Spiel gar nicht zu sehen. Der sitzt ja dort, wo man normal einen Heiltrank reinlegt um ihn im Kampf zu benutzen. Aber Kampfhamster taucht dort wie gesagt gar nicht auf.

P.S. Ist es nachteilig erst Teil 2 zu spielen und später mal Teil 1? Thx.


----------



## Rinderteufel (24. April 2005)

Solon25 am 24.04.2005 11:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Rinderteufel am 23.04.2005 19:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boo gehört einfach dazu. Ist natürlich etwas doof, dass Minsk dann ein Slot fehlt. Aber das ist halt einfach teil des Charakters. Hat keinen Sinn für Kämpfe, nur für die Dialoge.

Nachteilig in gewisser Weise natürlich schon, denn einige Anspielungen in BG2 auf den ersten Teil wirst du dann vielleicht nicht verstehen. Aber hauptsache, du spielst überhaupt beide Teile.


----------



## Solon25 (24. April 2005)

Rinderteufel am 24.04.2005 13:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Boo gehört einfach dazu. Ist natürlich etwas doof, dass Minsk dann ein Slot fehlt. Aber das ist halt einfach teil des Charakters. Hat keinen Sinn für Kämpfe, nur für die Dialoge.


Passiert sowas ähnliches wie bei Jagged Alliance-2, wenn man Nails die Lederjacke gegen eine Rüstung tauschen will? Nails brüllt einen dann ja an: "Lass die Finger von meiner Jacke, Ace" 
Werd es nachher mal testen. 



Spoiler



"Lass die Finger von Boo"


----------



## ork1234 (24. April 2005)

Was mich eigentlich am Meisten stört bei Minsc is nich Boo, Boo rult ja sowieso  !!!, sondern die Attributs verteilung von den ganzen Typen wie, Minsc punkte verteilt  sind es teilweise lächerlich. Oder is es normal dass man als Waldläufer nur so wenige Zauber hat? Aber auch beispiels weise Aerie hätt man viel bessere Punkte verteilen können. Und wen ich es übers Herz bringen würde Jaheira gleich am Anfang rauszuschmeissen und für sie den Fähigen Korgan rekrutieren würde wäre die Gruppe was kampfesstärke betrifft wohl auch besser oder? Aber ich will einfach wissen wie das mit ihrem toten Mann ausgeht  .  Bis jetzt hab ich es aber nur bis zum Elfenwald bzw. dem Treffen mit der einen Gruppe von Typen (ich glaub der hies Drizzt oder so) ausgehalten.
So das musst ich mal loswerden  !


----------



## Stiller_Meister (24. April 2005)

2 Sachen:

1.) Ist es normal das Teil 1 verdammt langeweilig ist? Habe den so 4Tage lang gespielt, und versucht durchzuhalten, aber es ist immer dasselbe:
Töte Monster X und bringe mir Gegenstand Y!
Habs bis Naskatell gespielt, dann aber aufgegeben. Zocke jetzt wieder BG2 und erfreue mich wunderbarer Quests, die, obwohl ich sie schon kenne, 10mal besser sind als in Teil1.
Sagt ihr mal eure Erfahrungen, seht ihr das mit BG1 genauso oder ändert sich das noch?

2.) Ist es ein Spoiler? Eigentlich nicht. Ich verstecks trozdem mal. 



Spoiler



Die Sache mit Kahlid ist vorbei noch ehe sie angefangen hat. Man sieht ihn tot und das wars. Selbst im Addon gibts nix neues.
Was mich auch interessiert hätte wäre, warum Irenicus zu Imoen immer gesagt hat:"Seht ihr?" als er Kahlid zerstückelt hat. Was wollte er damit bezwecken? Oder wurde es aufgelöst und ich habs schon wieder vergessen? 




So long
Stiller-Meister


----------



## Marscel (24. April 2005)

Stiller_Meister am 24.04.2005 17:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt ihr mal eure Erfahrungen, seht ihr das mit BG1 genauso oder ändert sich das noch?



Du hättest erst den ersten Teil durchspielen müssen, dann wärst du da wahrscheinlich ein wenig anderer Meinung.
Aber es stimmt, anfangs läuft man da eher ein wenig orientierungslos durch die 20 Waldgebiete und erledigt ein paar Aufgaben. So richtig spannend wird es auch erst, wenn man in Baldurs Gate selber ist, denn da fangen die etwas länger gestreckten Quests an, die letztenendes auch alle etwas mit Sarevok und der Eisernen Faust zu tun haben und wunderbar verstrickt sind, allerdings alles in allem mehr einem Polit-Thriller nahkommen, als einem Fantasy-Spiel.



> 2.) Ist es ein Spoiler? Eigentlich nicht. Ich verstecks trozdem mal. Die Sache mit Kahlid ist vorbei noch ehe sie angefangen hat. Man sieht ihn tot und das wars. Selbst im Addon gibts nix neues.



Ähnlich, wie die Magierin, die Minsk bewachen soll, bekommt man einfach mit, dass diese Irenicus zum Opfer gefallen sind, da kommt auch nichts mehr über die Hintergründe, zumindest hab ich nichts mehr mitbekommen.



> Was mich auch interessiert hätte wäre, warum Irenicus zu Imoen immer gesagt hat:"Seht ihr?" als er Kahlid zerstückelt hat. Was wollte er damit bezwecken?



Qual...? Ich kann mich zwar nicht an einen solchen Dialog erinnern, aber Irenicus ist doch Schmerz und Qualfanatiker.


----------



## Rinderteufel (24. April 2005)

Stiller_Meister am 24.04.2005 17:29 schrieb:
			
		

> 2 Sachen:
> 
> 1.) Ist es normal das Teil 1 verdammt langeweilig ist? Habe den so 4Tage lang gespielt, und versucht durchzuhalten, aber es ist immer dasselbe:
> Töte Monster X und bringe mir Gegenstand Y!
> ...



Ja, Baldur's Gate 1 ist recht mühsam im Vergleich zu BG2, erst recht natürlich, wenn man BG2 zuerst gespielt hat.
Aber ab dem 4. Kapitel wird's besser und wenn man dann im 5. Kapitel endlich nach Baldur's Tor kommt, dann kommt man aus dem Freuen gar nicht mehr heraus, denn in der Stadt ist immer was los.



> 2.) Ist es ein Spoiler? Eigentlich nicht. Ich verstecks trozdem mal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm... Offenbar muss ich mal wieder BG2 spielen. Ich kann mich gar nicht daran erinnern, dass man sieht, wie Khalid und Dynaheir getötet werden und an den Dialog mit Imoen ebenfalls nicht. Khalid's Leiche findet man ja und von Dynaheier weiß ich es eigentlich nur durch die Dialoge mit Minsk.
Allerdings wird da nicht groß weiter drauf eingegangen. Wenn du Jaheira in der Gruppe hast, dann ist Khalid's Tod natürlich noch ein Thema in einigen Dialogen, erst recht, wenn ihr eine Beziehung miteinander anfangt. Aber das hat eher mit Jaheira's Zweifeln zu tun, dass sie doch nach Khalid's Tod nicht so schnell wieder was anfangen kann. Zu Khalid selbst kommt da leider nix mehr. Ich fand den Kerl in BG1 immer total cool, der war Stammmitglied meiner Gruppe. 

Edit: Ach ja... Der Spoiler-Tag funktioniert nicht, wenn du Absätze in den zu versteckenden Text einbaust.


----------



## Stiller_Meister (24. April 2005)

boa leutz, ich weiß nicht was ich zocken soll!^^
Habe mit WoW aufgehört und wollte KOTOR2 zocken, da funzt das mit dem Patch nicht, also habe ich BG1 mit dem Tutu Mod gezockt, das war zu langeweilig, da hab ich BG2 wieder angefangen und momentan zeih ich mir gerade Vampireloddlines wieder drauf um es mit den tremeren mal durchzuzocken. Und nun überleg ich wieder mit BG1 weiter zu machen, einmal weils später besser wird, andererseits muss man doch wohl BG1 gezockt haben..... 

Helft mir mal, was soll ich machen??? 

P.S: Hab vergessen zu sagen dass ich G2 noch nicht durch habe und mir ein Freund NWN ausleihen wollte......^^


----------



## ork1234 (24. April 2005)

Was würdet ihr zu folgender Party sagen:

Meine Wenigkeit (Pala, oder Warrior mit Zweihand)
Minsc (und Boo)
Aerie
Korgan
Edwin
Jan Jansen (ich machs, aber nur für ne Steckrübe  )

PS: Zock VL oder BG 2 oder G2 dNdR


----------



## ziegenbock (24. April 2005)

Stiller_Meister am 24.04.2005 18:20 schrieb:
			
		

> boa leutz, ich weiß nicht was ich zocken soll!^^
> Habe mit WoW aufgehört und wollte KOTOR2 zocken, da funzt das mit dem Patch nicht, also habe ich BG1 mit dem Tutu Mod gezockt, das war zu langeweilig, da hab ich BG2 wieder angefangen und momentan zeih ich mir gerade Vampireloddlines wieder drauf um es mit den tremeren mal durchzuzocken. Und nun überleg ich wieder mit BG1 weiter zu machen, einmal weils später besser wird, andererseits muss man doch wohl BG1 gezockt haben.....
> 
> Helft mir mal, was soll ich machen???
> ...



ich kann dein problem verstehen. auf meiner platte warten noch morrowind und beide addons, das ich da mal weiterspiele. dann noch die 2. nwn erweiterung, kotor 2, vampire bloodlines und the fall. bg 2 und add on habe ich auch noch nicht fertig. aber gierig wie ich bin habe ich mir diese woche noch splinter cell 3 bestellt und empire earth 2 kommt auch bald. muß mal wieder zum arzt gehen, mir urlaub verschreiben lassen


----------



## Bonez (24. April 2005)

Solon25 am 24.04.2005 11:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Rinderteufel am 23.04.2005 19:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lad den Unfinished Business Mod, da sind einige Quests dabei, die zwar angedacht waren, es aber nicht ins Spiel geschafft haben. Z.B. der Diebstahl von Boo...
downloadlink und noch viele andere nützliche sachen gibet hier:
http://www.bgforum.whcity.de/showthread.php?s=9d9204563f310fac3786f13a276f79d7&threadid=14855

Die Attribut Verteilung der NPCs geht ja noch, aber viel schlimmer ist es, dass es keinen vernünftigen Dieb gibt. Yoshimo geht ja nicht, Jan Jansen kann ich net leidne  und Imeon und Nalia sind ja nur Dieb Lvl 3 oder so :/


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (25. April 2005)

Dann machst dir selber halt nen Dieb als Char   

Also hab mir jetz Jan Jansen statt Yoshi geholt, Jaheira is schon lange draussen (die immer mit ihrem Fluch... und der Gefühlsduselei   )

Jansen is aber im Kampf imho nicht wirklich zu gebrauchen oder? Mach ich was falsch?


----------



## ork1234 (25. April 2005)

Also auf Jan Jansen lass ich nichts kommen! Jan Jansen rockt das Haus und hat bei mir noch jede Falle und jedes schlossgeknackt!!!


----------

